# APR 94 octane chip running lean and stumbling on accell.



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a 2000 a6 w 2.7t. I also bought a wrecked 2002 a6 as a parts car. Turned out it had an Apr chipped cu in it. So i figured I'd try it out. I was able to defeat the immo . However power was pretty impressive but drops out as if I'm not getting enough fuel. I was able swapped in a Hitachi maf and tried again a little better. I'm back to stock for now don't wanna do too much damage. Anyone have any ideas what might be causing this? I'd like to figure this out just out of curiosity. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

Ecu is allegedly 94 octane


----------



## ddillenger (Oct 27, 2012)

2000 ecu is bosch MAF, 2002 is hitachi. You CANNOT run the ecu with the wrong MAF. If you want to keep using it you have to convert the car to a hitachi MAF.

Then your issues should be gone.


----------

